# Why not slow down?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

The thread on cardiac concerns got me thinking about _how_ we ride past 50. I've never been a fast rider, though I certainly push it sometimes.

Seems a lot of riders are (at least somewhat) obsessed with speed. Nothing wrong with that, but I wonder why? Is it a neverending quest for a new personal best? Is it to prove we're still "young" as we get older? Is it just for adrenaline and thrills? (All of the above?)

I seem to be unusual in the MTB world in that I've always been a "50-75% rider." On most rides, I try to maintain a pace that's sufficient to get me down the trail and up the climbs...and I don't really care much about going faster than that.

I ride as much to enjoy (and notice) my surroundings as for fitness and/or thrills. Sometimes I find when I push the pace everything becomes a blur-and I kind bum out 'cause I really don't get to appreciate the scenery when I'm focused like a laser beam on the trail at high speeds.

Bottom line, slowing down is okay. And it *might* extend our heart's life?

Scott


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

The hills are steeep. If I go any slower I'll fall over.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

andytiedye said:


> The hills are steeep. If I go any slower I'll fall over.


Good point! I sometimes find myself opting for the trails I can ride laid-back...versus the trails that require me to sprint like mad to stay on the bike and get through the rough stuff...


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

Different strokes.

I typically ride in that 75% zone when I am off-roading. I try to maintain a pace that challenges me physically but still allows me to take in the beauty that surrounds me. 

That said, there are times when I want to push it and see just how fast I a can tackle a section or loop.

I have no aspirations of being a competitive cyclist. But I do know that proper training will allow me to enjoy riding more. It would allow me to tackle say a metric century and complete it with less strain and stress than if I was less fit. Less risk of falling over on the steep stuff!

That said, I both respect and encourage anyone who gets out and rides, no matter what their pace.

One of the guys I ride with on road rides occasionally is 65 and last winter had a knee replacement. He completes the same 55+ mile, 5000 ft elevation rides I do, only just a tad slower. The fact that he is out there pushing the pedals just inspires the heck out of me.

Ride to enjoy and remember, everyone's definition of enjoyment is different.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A thoughtful post.

I interpret 'slowing down' as generally backing off, not necessarily going slower. I'm not much of a speedster, but I do like long-day and multi-day rides. Obsessive riding — guilty here. I have a hard time distinguishing between moderation and mediocrity, for better or worse. I take solace in my cardiologist giving me thumbs up, but I probably still am pushing harder than I need to or should, just because it scratches the obsession itch.

Thanks for the nudge toward re-thinking things.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I find that taking 5% off my effort increases safety by at least 50%, and strangely enough, results in me going faster because I'm riding more smoothly and braking better. I'm out there for fun and exercise, and for me and where I ride, achieving those goals does not require me to go fast.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I enjoy technical climbs/descents, the sort where you are going slow b/c you have to... otherwise you'll end up on your arse.

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Ladmo said:


> I find that taking 5% off my effort increases safety by at least 50%, and strangely enough, results in me going faster because I'm riding more smoothly and braking better. I'm out there for fun and exercise, and for me and where I ride, achieving those goals does not require me to go fast.


Yes! I've noticed this too. for me anyway, the line between "in control" and "out of control" isn't wide and blurry-it's razor-sharp and well defined. (So backing off just a bit keeps me in control.)

I do a lot of hiking (mainly with the family-until the kids can ride for real)...so I guess I look at a lot of my MTB riding as "hiking on a bike." 



z1r said:


> One of the guys I ride with on road rides occasionally is 65 and last winter had a knee replacement. He completes the same 55+ mile, 5000 ft elevation rides I do, only just a tad slower. The fact that he is out there pushing the pedals just inspires the heck out of me.
> 
> Ride to enjoy and remember, everyone's definition of enjoyment is different.


Well said!

Scott


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> I find that taking 5% off my effort increases safety by at least 50%, and strangely enough, results in me going faster because I'm riding more smoothly and braking better. I'm out there for fun and exercise, and for me and where I ride, achieving those goals does not require me to go fast.


You do go faster when you have your skills dialed and feel "smooth" through transitions.

I think that "OMG fast" just makes you brake more when you come up on something after going over your control limit.

The trick is to learn the skill first, then your speed goes up.

There is something to be said for pushing the envelope and all, but if you crash 3 times on that descent your are hardly any faster.


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I've got a few thoughts on this topic:
-I think I'm going fast until I get passed
-Climbs are hard (Slow) but downhill is my favorite
-I tell myself it's a ride not a race but that darn Strava mentality kicks in and makes me push it harder. PR means I am doing well

As you can see my handle is Slow But Sure


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I realized the other day than when I ride solo I'm more relaxed and not so focused on "time" or my Strava numbers. When I ride with my buddies, it takes another tone and I feel more pressured to perform better. Turns out most of the times I perform better solo. Go figure! I'm still slow now matter how you slice it, but I like playing it safe especially being relatively new at the sport.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Because there will be a time when slowing down is dictated by age. Until that time comes I plan on going faster. I am not in denial that the slow-down will happen but I sure as hell will try to delay it as much as possible.

I am not worried about my heart. There's no sign that hard riding is causing me problems. If I should keel over dead then so be it. I have had a great life and you can't live forever.


----------

